# Big hello from the Soviet Union



## NANOSHINE

Hi all, professionals and beginners to make beautiful cars! 
I would be very happy to find a great forum for friends and partners to find new technologies. 
I do detailing since 1997 and represent the old guard. 
Sorry I do not speak English and I use a translator, take me into their ranks even if true. I'm starting to learn English. 
Thank you. 
Regards Dima


----------



## Leemack

:wave:


----------



## tzotzo

welcome comrad


----------



## Davy

Hello and welcome :wave:


----------



## NANOSHINE

Thanks guys


----------



## DesertDog

Hello from the sand pit :wave:


----------



## dreamclio200cup

:wave:


----------



## North east Car Care

Hello and welcome :thumb:


----------



## silverback

welcome and enjoy the forum


----------



## Bill58

Welcome:wave:


----------



## DMH-01

Welcome mate .


----------



## 3gdean

welome to the forum


----------



## AllieCB

привет Дима! Добро пожаловать на форум!


----------



## Asio

Welcome!


----------

